# Any elec engineers out there ??



## devon girl (Jan 10, 2008)

Are there any current electrical engineers in the Ontario region reading this ? How are you getting on, what is pay like compared to the u.k., what is the industry like, any tips you can offer ? I am currently employed in the dairy industry but have worked in the aerospace sector. We are currently trying to get out there on a work visa, any tips? Look forward to any responses, positive or negative. Devon girls hubby


----------

